# How Cute are They



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.org/pet.cgi?action=2&...w=0&tmpl=&stat=


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

awww instant family! They are adorable. I just cant see how anyone could part with such sweet animals. This would have to be breaking her heart


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

They are so sweet,i cannot imagine being able to give them up.Im sure someone will give them a loving home.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, they are adorable.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! Look how gorgeous this guy is: Skittles


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Another set of maltese: 7 month old males


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know I've posted about this before, but I once asked the head of one of the Maltese rescues why there are so many pairs in rescue. She said that too many people get littermates or 2 puppies too close in age, thinking it will be twice the fun, when it ends up being "double trouble" just as Tundar's mom said. They end up with 2 unhousebroken, badly behaved adult dogs that they no longer want.
She said they are much harder to place as people are reluctant to take on the training (or lack of!) of two adult dogs.

That's why most experts recommend adding another one only when your first one is 100% housebroken and well behaved so that he can set a good example for the puppy. Just like kids, puppies will pick up bad habits from their peers!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aw you guys are killing me; theyre all toooooooo cute.

i KNOW those precious babies will find good homes


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They are all SO cute! I am sure they won't have to wait long for forever homes!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 7 2005, 11:58 AM
> *I know I've posted about this before, but I once asked the head of one of the Maltese rescues why there are so many pairs in rescue. She said that too many people get littermates or 2 puppies too close in age, thinking it will be twice the fun, when it ends up being "double trouble" just as Tundar's mom said. They end up with 2 unhousebroken, badly behaved adult dogs that they no longer want.
> She said they are much harder to place as people are reluctant to take on the training (or lack of!) of two adult dogs.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was just wondering why there are SO mamy maltese at there in rescue.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

At any given time there are about 150 Maltese listed on Petfinder.org. And any rescue person will tell you that at least half the dogs they take in never need to be listed there as they already have an adoptive parent ready and waiting for them.

Purebred dogs are given up for the same reason mixed breeds are, many because the owners didn't really think the decision through enough and make that 15 year "to death do us part" commitment. 

They get jobs that require traveling, go off to college, move to a place where no pets are allowed, have children who have allergies, in short, have lifestyle changes that won't accomodate a dog. Or they didn't realize how expensive that cute little pup would be. (We had one turned into rescue last year at the whopping age of 1&1/2. He needed surgery for luxating patellas on both knees which would run in the thousands so his mom gave him up. I heard she got another one just a few months later...) Behavioral problems like not being housebroken or male marking (again, usually because the owner waited too long to get him neutered) are another reason.

I saw a statistic recently that said 1/3 of dogs who come into shelters are purebred.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I JUST LOVE THOSE FIRST TWO! They are only like an hour away too.







There is no way I could afford 3 dogs, but if I could I would take them in a second!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Benji was a rescue he was NOT housebroken and he liked to bite calfs, ouch, drew blood. I taught him in a few days to make potty outside and NOT TO BITE just saying firmly NO. Now he sits and gives paw too. He makes potty outside and is a loving member to our family. He gets nuetered next month, I have some teeth issues of my own this month co pays are killing me as much as my teeth, ouch again. He was initially a "bad" dog, now he's a good boy!!
He is now current with his shots and has his license and ID, once he is nuetered he will be the best little boy along with Flurry who is always good. I think some people do not want to be bothered with or do not have patience to train their pups. 
They spoil them when they are little and do not teach them the rules. When the pups grow up they have a problem child and blame the dog. Other dogs loose their owners to illness and death. It is a shame.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Isn't it amazing how you can turn these rescues around with lots of love and a generous helping of common sense?

When I took Lady out for last call last night she got very involved in sniffing. As it was misting and I really wanted to make this a quick trip, I told her to "go potty". She looked up at me like "oh, okay" and squatted right down! 

I just marveled at what a perfect dog she has become in the 5 years I've had her. She had never even walked on a leash before, refused to walk on grass, had never used pee pads, etc.

She is now the most perfectly mannered dog that I can take anywhere. She is an angel about grooming, a perfect patient at the vets. She is so easy to live with I am ruined for other dogs!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 8 2005, 05:55 AM
> *Or they didn't realize how expensive that cute little pup would be. (We had one turned into rescue last year at the whopping age of 1&1/2. He needed surgery for luxating patellas on both knees which would run in the thousands so his mom gave him up. I heard she got another one just a few months later...)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50403*


[/QUOTE]

That is sooooo sad. I don't know how people can do that. I think of pets as family members, would you deny a family member surgery they need? I would take out loans just to give our baby care he needs.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Dang! These babies are CEEEEEEEEEEEEUUUUUUUUTE!!! I want them! 

Gosh, if that's true about most ppl giving up their babies because they got 2 at the same time and it was too hard to train both, then I bet if I get another baby and potty train thim/her, that I would think it's just a breeze! I admit, it was super hard to train 2 at the same time, but these babies were my first pups, so I don't know any better.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Jasmine

I want her sooooo bad!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

AWWW!! they are all so precious!! When I was looking for Tictac, I checked the shelters and most of the malts I found out about had requirements that there be no kids around and that they be the only pet







Maybe one day I'll be in the right place in life and be able to adopt a bunch of these guys!! There was one little guy who had a 'wheelchair' attached for his two back legs. He was sooo cute but he needed to be adopted by someone with a yard.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Apr 8 2005, 10:12 AM
> *Isn't it amazing how you can turn these rescues around with lots of love and a generous helping of common sense?
> 
> When I took Lady out for last call last night she got very involved in sniffing. As it was misting and I really wanted to make this a quick trip, I told her to "go potty".  She looked up at me like "oh, okay" and squatted right down!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think a lot of why Lady is so perfect is because of the way you have trained her, interact with her, etc. I am one of those who is of the belief that most, if not all, of pet problems are due to the owners.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 7 2005, 01:47 PM
> *OMG!  Look how gorgeous this guy is: Skittles
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50209*


[/QUOTE]
Skittles is beautiful. If Peechie wasn't so jealous I would adopt. him in a seconc.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

It is amazing what a little TLC can do. My brother has three rescued Shih Tzus. The first was a very sad case of abuse...he was covered head to toe in ticks and fleas and was kept outside (in AZ, can you believe that?). The "rescue" he got him from was questionable, at best, so this poor little fellow was truly saved. He is the sweetest dog around! The other two were from a legit rescue operation...they are sisters whose elderly owner passed away. They were about 18 months old, not trained and skittish around people. They would pee and poop whenever the urge struck them and they were inseparable. When he saw them, he just had to take them both. They are now as friendly as can be. All three are successs stories.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 8 2005, 06:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a lot of why Lady is so perfect is because of the way you have trained her, interact with her, etc. I am one of those who is of the belief that most, if not all, of pet problems are due to the owners.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50660
[/B][/QUOTE]
Around here that's what you call "Parentally Challenged".


----------

